# Happy Birthday chauffeur2



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Dave!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Happy birthday. Enjoy your day


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope you like chocolate.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hope you have a great day Dave. :dance:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have a great Birthday Dave!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the wishes everyone...it's getting to the time when I ought to be counting backwards. :rofl:

Yes I love chocolate thanks Corday; we'll all have to get together someday to eat it.

Kind Regards,


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A belated happy birthday Dave, sorry I missed it as I was at a friend's 65th birthday party over the weekend :grin:


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Have a wonderful year ahead Dave. :smile:

God bless.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Babbzzz said:


> Have a wonderful year ahead Dave. :smile:
> 
> God bless.


Ditto. :thumb:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Double ditto!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

A belated happy birthday!


----------

